# Ring-Wise Dogs



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm sure everyone has listened to this, but I found this to be really helpful and interesting.

http://baddogagility.com/episode-111-the-myth-of-the-ring-wise-dog/


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Ooh I have not listened to that yet!!! Sounds very relevant.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought it was really good. And cause for hope!


----------

